# What is retirement?



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I read a post on when you retired but what is it? Doing what you want and not working a job? That is what I have done most of my life? :bored: Things I have read about folks working at the same place for decades. In my six decades I have made mney and I have lost money. Now I mostly farm/garden and annoy people. What is retirment to you? It is not a word I have found in scripture.:lonergr:


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I think most people think of it as not HAVING to work and reaping the rewards of decades of work. I tend to think of it as having the ability to choose when, where and if you'd like to work outside of your other interests...which also may be work. Also, I think many people are dupped into the idea that you cannot have that ability until you are 65...or whatever the "retirement age" is supposed to be now.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

WhyNot said:


> I think most people think of it as not HAVING to work and reaping the rewards of decades of work. I tend to think of it as having the ability to choose when, where and if you'd like to work outside of your other interests...which also may be work. Also, I think many people are dupped into the idea that you cannot have that ability until you are 65...or whatever the "retirement age" is supposed to be now.


I think this is about right.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

So far it seems to mean busting my backside around my own place rather than busting my backside for other folks 

Also, I am able to indulge my wandering feet and travel when I want to.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

What is retirement?
It's the ablity to reap the rewards of your "paid for work" life........ no matter how good or how bad.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Big Dave said:


> I read a post on when you retired but what is it? Doing what you want and not working a job? That is what I have done most of my life? :bored: Things I have read about folks working at the same place for decades. In my six decades I have made mney and I have lost money. Now I mostly farm/garden and annoy people. What is retirment to you? It is not a word I have found in scripture.:lonergr:


Yep :buds: Can't retire never worked anywhere :hobbyhors So i quit :smack


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

To me (when I retire) it will mean not having to burn the candle at both ends and to be able to enjoy my little homestead MORE.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

You got it I suppose, I stoped having to be on te job early and stay late signed up for a penscion check and started doing what id been dreaming of .. having a homestead in the hills lots of animals no close neabours or parking ticket wrighters and do what ever I like (kinda)


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

What is retirement, Heaven on earth.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Retirement to me is a lot of different things but as of today...It is out with the canoe and my 21 year old Granddaughter on the lake Just taking our time..her in front..and me in bacof k..thinking how she has turned into a wonderful young lady..how time has a way of passing quickly..:blossom:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

What is retirement? Life just like when I was working but only less structured and less stressful.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm kinda wishing I could catch a break from retirement!

We've been away from home more often than not ----- all good travel/vacation stuff.....with kids/grandchildren.

Wish I had more leisure time to relax, sew and putz in the garden!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

For me, retirement is when the company cuts me a really big check.

It is not necessarily when I stop working, or even when I stop working for money. But it is when I stop adding to the pension I have been working toward for 3 decades.

I told my boss yesterday that this day will likely come in the 4th quarter of 2012. I need to reduce the stress level in my life.


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

To me retirement means busting my butt doing something that I WANT to do rather than HAVING to bust my butt doing something that has become a grind. Retired from the pet grooming industry seven years back in order to spend more time with an aging hubby, to homestead and to pursue my passion as an artist. I must admit I think sometimes I work harder now and am certainly poorer, but i am a heck of a lot happier. Life is too short to be unhappy!!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

It's not having to clock in with a timecard anymore. :rock:
It's being the manager of my own time, doing what I want when I want. :dance:
It's blessed freedom, time to smell the roses. :grin:
It's me and DH together 24/7, all the time we never had in the past, and enjoying it thoroughly! :kiss:
It's enjoying having more time to spend with family and friends, especially the grandkids. :sing:
It's having tons of cuddle/lap time with those dang needy cats and dogs. die:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it is like the famous remark that judge made on pornography- "I can't define it but I know it when I see it. "


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Retirement is when you start drawing enough pension & Social Security income so you don't have to work. Many of us who work for ourselves don't know what to do with ourselves without work, so we'll continue to work at our own pace. But having enough money coming in to pay the bills without doing anything provides the peace of mind that we call "retirement."

I'll be retiring the middle of next month, October 17th to be precise. I don't have to, but I want to.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I could retire now if I had affordable health insurance...I have actually FELT retired since I've been divorced the past 7 years - it took a BIG load of work and stress from me!!! So I guess maybe I'm semi-retired already.  I don't work during the summers and have a Thanksgiving, Christmas and Spring break. I don't make much money but my requirements are low. Don't have cable, internet, my car is 12 years old and my mobile home is 39 years old BUT all is paid off and I don't have any debt so don't HAVE to work in the summer.  My time is mine most of the time and I'm sure enjoying my grandkids! When I'm FULLY retired, that will be even BETTER!


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

It means that I am out of the rat race of life. My husband and I spent many years working hard and saving for this day. It means being our own boss and loving every minute of it. It means having lots of time to keep up our place without the stress of a 40 hr plus work week and being available to help with the grandkids whenever needed. Life is so good!!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Here is how I describe my retirement. You go on vacation for two weeks. The first three or four days you can't get work out of your mind. You think about what you had still on your desk, worried others are screwing things up ect. You finally forget about it and enjoy yourself. Then about three or four days at the end it starts again. Worrying about what you will find when you go back, what kind of mess you will find ect. Retirement for me is like the middle of the vacation where you forget about it all. Retirement is like those magical moments in the middle and it lasts forever.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

It means slowing down, being together, laughing a lot. It also means working together and watching each other's back so neither of us take on too much on any given day!


----------

